# Poison Ivy



## drobbins

umm, I don't know, but I suspect you'd make a bad situation worse
sorry for your pain, poison ivy sux

Dave


----------



## Zane

I know a beek that makes beeswax lotion bars that swears they work on lots of things including poison ivy. If you want I can get you his address in Kansas? I was in a bunch of ivy vines today hanging a trap up in a portable deer stand. I'm not itching YET!


----------



## iddee

I have never tried either. I don't react to poison ivy. I would think propolis would work better than the venom. Heat it with honey until they will mix together.


----------



## nc checkers

Thanks, I may try the propolis. I tried honey alone but its such a sticky mess and the relief doesn't last but a few minutes.


----------



## notaclue

I'm extremely allergic to Poison Ivy. Been hospitalized twice for it along with Poison Oak. They told me once I had poison sumac, but I didn't see any around. Still was miseable for three weeks! I did try what one guy called poison ivy honey. Tasted like he got it from the store. 

I eat a lot of anti histamines. But no epi-pen or the like.

Oh yeah, I forgot, I also wash the dickens out of myself with soap and water when I know I've gotten into it. Usually within ten minutes.


----------



## Joel

No but Jewelweed crushed raw and applied dries it up instantly!


----------



## blkcloud

There is a horse, dog cure all salve we use called Nustock that will pretty much dry it up in a day or so. www.nustock.com


----------



## Michael Palmer

Joel said:


> No but Jewelweed crushed raw and applied dries it up instantly!


For sure, Joel? Good One!


----------



## mistergil

I can verify that jewelweed juice works. Gibbons used to crush it out of the plants and then freeze the juice in ice cube trays then just apply a cube when needed.


----------



## Michael Bush

In my experience the problem with poison ivy is that the oil is very difficult to get off and that is what perpetuates and even spreads the problem. You need something that will remove oil. There is a poison ivy treatment for sale that will do this (don't remember the name off the top of my head) but it smells like a product I used to buy to clean oil paint off of brushes, called "Cooks Cleaner-upper". I would focus on getting the oil off. Paint thinner, Degreaser such as goop etc. should work. Soap and water never seem to really get it all off.


----------



## taipantoo

I think you are referring to naphtha soap.


----------



## roger eagles

*Poison Ivy treatment*

Had poison ivy,real bad.Soaked in warm coarse salt,wrappt in a packing of oat meal and soda mixture,let dry for 1 hr.,then scrapt off,then scrubbed real hard the infected area with dish soap,I used polmolive and scrub hard with a lite abrasive scrubber,rinse,and let air dry.GOT OVER IT,TOOK 2 WEEKS.


----------



## Hobie

I've heard of the jewelweed treatment, but it has never done a darn thing for me, sadly. Getting the oil off is key, if you know you've been in PI. I hiked through a huge patch one, and was nowhere near plumbing. As soon as I made it to a stream, I scrubbed well with river sand, and (knock wood) never got a rash.


----------



## D Coates

TECNU EXTREME!!! I get exposed to poison Ivy pretty regularly as I love to root around the woods hunting (animals, birds, berries, and mushrooms) and exploring. If I think I've been exposed I scrub with the soap. If I'm within 2 to 3 hours of exposure I'm safe. Those times I don't think I was exposed and don't scrub up I invariably get it. The Tecnu lessens the symptoms by at least a week (maximum two instead of three weeks and then some) and the weeping and raised skin is minimized.

http://www.tecnuextreme.com/ I don't sell the stuff but lord knows I've bought alot of it. It works the best of everything I run across and I've run across all kinds of medicines and folk cures.


----------



## Riverratbees

hey man go to your local pharmacy and buy a bottle of poison ivy pills take a pill a day till fall and you won't get poison ivy anymore. The pills taste good to it takes about 25 to30 days to build up in your system but it does work. They are cheap no prescription needed I get mine at gnc or motherearth and start takeing them in march haven't had it in 10 yr it works later


----------



## nicktulloh

Second vote for Tecnu. Makes a bad situation way better and I swear if you put it on beforehand, it's preventative.


----------



## AltamontBee

Another vote for technu. It works GREAT! I react pretty badly to poison ivy, and this is the only stuff that works for me (besides the steroids I was on the year I got it on my face) . I've tried all sorts of things including jewelweed, and for me, technu is the only thing that touched it.

Jennifer


----------



## manfre

Technu is amazing stuff. Spared me from uncomfortable weeks on many occasions.


----------

